# ooth care



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

For European ooths, do you *have* to leave them in the fridge for a month? Can't you just keep them in room temperature the whole time?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

They need a diapause stage 1 month is long enough.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

does it have to be one month? or can it be shorter time?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

not sure maybe 2-3 weeks but do a month


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

Your welcome


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

:? AWWWW man.....i just had to research more on the internet, and now, they say that they NEED a cooling period of three months :? ....Awww man....who to believe. Does anyone know from exp. that eropean mantids only need 1 month to hatch normally? Thanks.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

I have done 1 month with chinese ooth i think they are saying 3 months because they want you to hatch it by springtime


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 17, 2007)

lol, they also said that chinese don't need to. They'll just hatch. I also looked around the forum and they said 8 weeks was a magic number :roll: Sooooo.....what to do....I want it to hatch as soon as possible!!!


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 17, 2007)

1 Month will be fine, if u could move it up to 6-8weeks it would be better as u would get much more healthier nymphs, but i think u get a good hatch rate with these anyway


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 17, 2007)

The get healthy in the fridge????? :shock:


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 17, 2007)

> The get healthy in the fridge????? :shock:


 :lol: No, the cool period helps the nymph develop slower which for some reason makes the nymph healthier


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks. 8)

How long does the european breed take to mate? They only mated for 3 hours, so I tried to make them mate again, but she didn't want to. Would she be fertile already? I thought the bigger ones took longer than 6 hours or something.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 17, 2007)

Mantids may mate from a couple of minuetsto over a day, but its rarely that long, as long as there was copulation(hav i spelt that right), and that they were together for 3 hours means 99% sure she is fertile, u can never be 100% sure :roll:


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 17, 2007)

lol,  thanks, could I mate them again and again two days later to make sure? :lol: The'll like it.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2007)

> :lol: The'll like it.


LOL. Yea you can mate them as many times as you want from I heard. I forgot who said this but,



> "Sure, just let the male have a chance to recharge after mating" :wink:


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks.  I've been feeding the female a lot. How do you know how much to feed when they are getting fat? She'll eat constantly.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 23, 2007)

Just keep feeding her antil she refuese's the food


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 23, 2007)

But the problem is, she won't. I fed her a whole bunch, and she still won't stop.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 23, 2007)

> But the problem is, she won't. I fed her a whole bunch, and she still won't stop.


She will soon, just keep feeding so it looks like her backside is gonna explode(dont worry, it wont) and then she will stop/or get half way through a ...(whatever ur feeding her)... and drop it, its a sign that she is full


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## babynik14 (Aug 26, 2007)

Id listen to people with experience in here.. the internet can be right but also tends to say A LOT of totally different things so i duno..just my oopinion


----------

